# Available: Judco 10 amp Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps



## DellSuperman

*New spring as standard, as used by Tana.*
*I can use shorter spring if requested, height difference ~2mm.
*







*

Batch 8:*

1-5) offgridlled *paid & shipped*
6-9) dkman *paid & delivered*
10-12) morepho87 *paid & shipped*
13-14) factor8 *paid & shipped*
15-18) nervouswreakdiver *paid & shipped*
19) crouquette *paid & shipped*
20) KITROBASKIN *paid & shipped*
21) Flucero28 *paid & shipped*
22) Rstype *paid & shipped*
23) 2cut2 *paid & shipped*
24-25) jdboy *paid & shipped*
26) bitgeek *paid & shipped*
27-28) KBobAries *paid & shipped*
29) scintillator *paid & shipped*
30-31) indadark *paid & shipped*
31-32) id30209 *paid & shipped*
33)
34)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Price for 1 switch is *$25.
*Tracked shipping to any country is *$7.50  & $2 for every additional switch.
*Sorry, these little things are quite heavy with the brass rings.

*Some additional information:*
These switch will work in all Z41 based tail-cap that can accommodate the McClicky brass ring.
So far these are the few that can work:
- Surefire Z41 tailcap
- Surefire X-series tailcap
- OR Diamondback tailcap
- Cyros tailcap
- TnC tailcap
- Solarforce P1D

*Parts used:*
Judco 10A switch
Spring: Top diameter 4mm, base diameter 6.6mm, height 6.2mm, line thickness 0.6mm
Brass McClicky retaining ring
Selley's 2 Part Epoxy

*Sales Information:
*** Disclaimer **
The listing is based on a first come first serve basis (PM or on thread).
As I will be making these switches after work, I will probably be able to complete 1 to 2 pieces at a time, hence it will take time & they will be sent to those names based on numerical order.
The ETA is a rough estimate since I am buying parts from various sources & their shipping time are different.

** Payment & Shipping **
I will not accept any payment upfront or deposit till the switches are almost ready to be shipped.
I will contact you via PM when your switch(es) are ready & prompt payment is appreciated.
Please include ur *CPF name in the PayPal note *& address will be based on PayPal listed address.

I will not be held responsible for packages once I hand them over to the post office.
But so far, I have a pretty good track record with Singpost to most countries, so there shouldn't be anything to worry about.

Original sales thread is here.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## AndyF

*Re: Interest check for another batch of Z41 Judco switch*

I would be in for one.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Interest check for another batch of Z41 Judco switch*

*Batch 3** **CLOSED***
1-2 engineeringmatt09 *paid & shipped*
3-6 AndyF *paid & shipped*
7-8 Lightlover *paid & shipped*
9-10 flyflash *paid* --RC684311920SG
11-12 HippieTom *paid* -- RC684306598SG
13 criollo *paid* -- RC222414588SG
14 hazza *paid* -- RC684306584SG
15 lemlux *paid* -- RC684306624SG

*Batch 4** **CLOSED***
1 lemlux *paid*
2 VWDr *paid* -- RC684306607SG
3-4 Scout24 *paid* -- RC684306615SG 
5-8 Genna *paid* -- RC684309223SG
9 Flat-ray *paid* -- RC684309254SG
10 engineeringmatt09 *paid* -- RC684309237SG
11 ladd *paid* -- RC684317936SG
12 SOYCD *paid* -- RC681099551SG
13 oneintheair *paid* - RC684323653SG
14 bartko09 *paid* - RC684323667SG

*Batch 5** **CLOSED***
1-2 euroken *paid* *RC684349911SG*
3 cmanley *paid* *RC684349925SG*
4 hombreluhrs *paid* *RC684349939SG*
5-6 KBobAries *paid* *RC684349942SG*
7 engineeringmatt09 *paid**RC684349956SG*
8 hippieTom *paid* *RC684349960SG*
9-11 Genna *paid* *RC684349973SG*
*
Batch 6 **CLOSED***
1 hotlight *paid & shipped*
2-3 KBobAries *paid & shipped* RC684393606SG
4-5 az2ak *paid & shipped* RC684393597SG
6-8 Seattle Sparky *paid & shipped* RC684393610SG
9-11 Kellyglazer *paid & shipped* RC684396426SG
12-16 Genna *paid & shipped* RC684397687SG
17 Mocha_jo1 *Paid & shipped* RC684397700SG
18-19 jso902 *Paid & shipped* RC684397695SG
20-21 simba *paid & delivered*
22 Lightjunk *paid & shipped* RC684385437SG
23-24 vestureofblood *paid & shipped* RC684385423SG
25-26 black bolt *paid & paid* RC688213551SG
27 Simba *paid*

*Batch 7 **CLOSED**:*
1-3 offgridled *Paid & shipped*
4-7 helios123 *paid* RC688247325SG
8-9 light11 *Paid* RC688247250SG
10-11 blackbolt *Paid* RC688247294SG
12 eric242 *paid* RC688247303SG
13 staticx57 *paid* RC688247277SG
14 crouquette *Paid* RC688247317SG
15-16 offgridled *paid* RC688247285SG
17 Chago *paid* RC688247263SG


----------



## KuanR

*Re: Interest check for another batch of Z41 Judco switch*

I'll take one more, I can even wait to see if this batch works out before you ship my current switch


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Interest check for another batch of Z41 Judco switch*



KuanR said:


> I'll take one more, I can even wait to see if this batch works out before you ship my current switch


Hmm, good plan if the interest racks up fast enough i can get the parts in soon. If not its gonna take quite a while. 
Lets see how this turns out & decide from there, shall we?


----------



## engineeringmatt09

*Re: Interest check for another batch of Z41 Judco switch*

Thx for adding me! Definitely still Interested!!!


----------



## lightlover

*Re: Interest check for another batch of Z41 Judco switch*

Plus, 2 for me please! (Maybe 3?) 

Looking Forward!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Interest check for another batch of Z41 Judco switch*



lightlover said:


> Plus, 2 for me please! (Maybe 3?)
> 
> Looking Forward!


I will put u up for 2 first. 
Thanks buddy!


----------



## mjnhang10

*Re: Interest check for another batch of Z41 Judco switch*

Please put me in for two. 
Thanks


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Interest check for another batch of Z41 Judco switch*

Ahh, thanks buddy. 
I think we have met the minimum quantity so i shall place order for the parts tonight.

I will be ordering 15 pieces in total so there will be still be a few pieces available for sales after I fulfill all the reserved ones. 

And as per previous sales conditions, no deposit required till switches are ready for shipping. 
I will contact individual parties for payment. Prompt payment is appreciated. 
Once payment is confirmed, i will send out the package within a day or 2. Tracking number will be sent via PM.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Interest check for another batch of Z41 Judco switch*

All the parts have been purchased


----------



## HippieTom

*Re: Interest check for another batch of Z41 Judco switch*

I would like to get 2.

Thanks


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Interest check for another batch of Z41 Judco switch*



HippieTom said:


> I would like to get 2.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. 
List updated with ur name.


----------



## HippieTom

*Re: Interest check for another batch of Z41 Judco switch*

Great!


----------



## oneinthaair

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

I'll take one sir


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



oneinthaair said:


> I'll take one sir


Thanks buddy.. 
List updated.


----------



## engineeringmatt09

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

I'm in for another one. So two total for me


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



engineeringmatt09 said:


> I'm in for another one. So two total for me


Alrighty, list updated.. 
3 left.


----------



## hazza

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

I'd like to take 1 please


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



hazza said:


> I'd like to take 1 please


Thanks buddy.. 
List updated.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

22 Jan Update:
Switches: all have arrived & i have completed preparing them. 😊
Brass rings: partial arrivals (9 out of 15)😒
Springs: still sitting somewhere in the belly of some plane. 😕


----------



## AndyF

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

I'll take one more. Thanks.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



AndyF said:


> I'll take one more. Thanks.


Thanks buddy.
List updated.


----------



## lemlux

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Hi:

I'll take 2 assembled switches, if and when available.

Thanks


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



lemlux said:


> Hi:
> 
> I'll take 2 assembled switches, if and when available.
> 
> Thanks


Lemlux, this batch is down to the last piece. And like my previous batches, i dont start a new batch unless i get sufficient interest. 

Are u okie with 1 piece first?


----------



## lemlux

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

I'll take 1 piece. I is better than none.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



lemlux said:


> I'll take 1 piece. I is better than none.


Alrighty, list updated


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Batch 3 has been fully reserved... 
Thank you all for the support.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Interest check for another batch of Z41 Judco switch*



lightlover said:


> Plus, 2 for me please! (Maybe 3?)
> 
> Looking Forward!





AndyF said:


> I would be in for one.





engineeringmatt09 said:


> Thx for adding me! Definitely still Interested!!!


PM sent for the first wave of switches


----------



## AndyF

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

PayPal sent. Thank you for your effort.


----------



## VWDr

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Aww man, I just missed this. Well, I'd like to express my interest for a switch in batch 4 if there is to be one. Thanks!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



VWDr said:


> Aww man, I just missed this. Well, I'd like to express my interest for a switch in batch 4 if there is to be one. Thanks!


Alrighty, I will keep you updated if there is another batch. 

Like previous batches, if there is sufficient interest, i will then make another batch for sale. 
Currently there is interest for about 3 to 4 pieces alrdy.


----------



## lightlover

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Package received today - thanks DellS!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



lightlover said:


> Package received today - thanks DellS!


Wow, thats fast shipping to the UK..


----------



## scout24

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Interested in two. I'd like to use my Oveready triple dropin with a clicky without worrying about melting it...


----------



## Genna

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

I'm interested in 2-4.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



Genna said:


> I'm interested in 2-4.





scout24 said:


> Interested in two. I'd like to use my Oveready triple dropin with a clicky without worrying about melting it...


Thanks guys.. 
I have added u guys into the interest list for Batch 4.
If i get enough numbers, we will then go ahead with it..


----------



## flat-ray

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

I am interested for a switch in batch 4.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



flat-ray said:


> I am interested for a switch in batch 4.


List updated. Thanks bud..


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Hey all, parts for another batch of 15 has been purchased..


----------



## VWDr

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

paypal sent! Thanks for offering these


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



lemlux said:


> Hi:
> 
> I'll take 2 assembled switches, if and when available.
> 
> Thanks





mjnhang10 said:


> Please put me in for two.
> Thanks



Hello, PM sent for the switches..
Thank you

KangJon


----------



## lemlux

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Paypal sent. I'm delighted you were able to send me 2 switches rather than the 1 you initially said was available.

Thanks again!


----------



## engineeringmatt09

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Put me down for "one"switch on batch 4 &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## scout24

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Keeping an eye out for your PM...


----------



## AndyF

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



AndyF said:


> PayPal sent. Thank you for your effort.



Package arrived. Thanks.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

You are next in line once i clear this current wave..
Should not be long now. hahaha...


scout24 said:


> Keeping an eye out for your PM...


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



engineeringmatt09 said:


> Put me down for "one"switch on batch 4 &#55357;&#56846;



"one"..??? :devil:


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

PM SENT!!!


scout24 said:


> Keeping an eye out for your PM...


----------



## engineeringmatt09

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



DellSuperman said:


> "one"..??? :devil:



i need just one for an oveready tail cap 

plus I'm saving for an engagement ring!! I've sold some of my precious lights and I will be selling more soon!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 &amp; 4 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Ahh sure thing man.. 
And congratulations too! Hope to hear some good things from you in the near future..


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



VWDr said:


> Aww man, I just missed this. Well, I'd like to express my interest for a switch in batch 4 if there is to be one. Thanks!





scout24 said:


> Interested in two. I'd like to use my Oveready triple dropin with a clicky without worrying about melting it...





lemlux said:


> Paypal sent. I'm delighted you were able to send me 2 switches rather than the 1 you initially said was available.
> 
> Thanks again!





HippieTom said:


> Great!





hazza said:


> I'd like to take 1 please



Hey all, all the switches that you have ordered have sent out today.
Tracking number have been updated in the 1st post.

Please ignore the PM if you have received any about the tracking.
They might be incorrect.

Thank you.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Saturday bump...


----------



## Genna

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

Paypal sent! Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## engineeringmatt09

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



flat-ray said:


> I am interested for a switch in batch 4.





engineeringmatt09 said:


>





Genna said:


> Paypal sent! Thanks [emoji4]


Hey guys, switches have been shipped! 
Pls refer to 1st post for your tracking number.. 

Thank you & bump it up..


----------



## HippieTom

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

Switches in the mail today. Very nice work Kang. 
It even looks like it fits the L2X tailcap. It threaded straight into the tailcap, no problem at all, and it clicks normal. I think it will work.
Now just the waiting on the p60 module................


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



HippieTom said:


> Switches in the mail today. Very nice work Kang.
> It even looks like it fits the L2X tailcap. It threaded straight into the tailcap, no problem at all, and it clicks normal. I think it will work.
> Now just the waiting on the p60 module................


Thanks for letting me know. 
The Solarforce tailcaps are pretty random. Some of them fits nicely while some don't, thats why i did not put them in the list of tailcaps that fit.


----------



## Flyflash

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

Put me down for 2. Thanks!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



Flyflash said:


> Put me down for 2. Thanks!


Alrighty, got the PP. 
Thanks a bunch for the prompt payment, absolutely appreciate it.. 

I will ship them tomorrow or the day after & PM you the tracking number.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



Flyflash said:


> Put me down for 2. Thanks!



Vincent, you switches have been shipped.
Pls check the OP for the tracking number.

Thank you & bump it up.
5 switches ready to ship...


----------



## Genna

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

Kang, the switches arrived today.
Fast shipping and great work too!
Many thanks! [emoji106]🏻


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



Genna said:


> Kang, the switches arrived today.
> Fast shipping and great work too!
> Many thanks! [emoji106]🏻


Thanks for letting me know..


----------



## Ladd

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

I'll take one. Thanks!


----------



## Ladd

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



Ladd said:


>


Thanks bud! 

4 remaining & ready to ship.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



Ladd said:


>


Switch has been sent.
Tracking number on 1st post.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

Hi - I'll take one of the available ones from batch 4. Thanks.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Hi - I'll take one of the available ones from batch 4. Thanks.



PM sent


----------



## Tana

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

Looks good, Dell... here are my two I built for recent Z2X Quad FET builds...


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Hi - I'll take one of the available ones from batch 4. Thanks.


Sean, ur switch has been sent. 
Tracking number on the 1st post. 

Thank you


----------



## oneinthaair

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

I'll take one.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



oneinthaair said:


> I'll take one.


Pm sent


----------



## oneinthaair

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



DellSuperman said:


> Pm sent



Pay'd thank you sir!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



oneinthaair said:


> Pay'd thank you sir!


Thank you sir for the prompt payment. 
I will try send it out tomorrow..


----------



## bartko09

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

DS how many do u have left at this point? If available I'll take one [emoji6]


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



bartko09 said:


> DS how many do u have left at this point? If available I'll take one [emoji6]


Pm sent


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

Hello all, this batch of switches have been sold out!
As usual, if there are sufficient interest, i will make another batch.
Thank you all for the awesome support.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



bartko09 said:


> DS how many do u have left at this point? If available I'll take one [emoji6]





oneinthaair said:


> I'll take one.


Hey guys, I hate to say this but I was not able to reach the post office in time today.. More like they closed early with only a small notice that no one saw. There were alot of people outside the post office looking puzzled as I am. 
And because i will be going away for a holiday tomorrow till the following week, i will not be able to send out your switches till then. 
I apologize for the delay.


----------



## oneinthaair

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



DellSuperman said:


> Hey guys, I hate to say this but I was not able to reach the post office in time today.. More like they closed early with only a small notice that no one saw. There were alot of people outside the post office looking puzzled as I am.
> And because i will be going away for a holiday tomorrow till the following week, i will not be able to send out your switches till then.
> I apologize for the delay.



No problem thank you for letting us know!


----------



## bartko09

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



DellSuperman said:


> Hey guys, I hate to say this but I was not able to reach the post office in time today.. More like they closed early with only a small notice that no one saw. There were alot of people outside the post office looking puzzled as I am.
> And because i will be going away for a holiday tomorrow till the following week, i will not be able to send out your switches till then.
> I apologize for the delay.



No problem buddy. Shipping SNAFUs happen to me all the time with the super reliable USPS LOL. Thanks for the update!!


----------



## hombreluhrs

*Re: ** ALL SOLD ** BATCH 3 / 4: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

I'd take 1 if you do another batch.


----------



## cmanley

*Re: ** ALL SOLD ** BATCH 3 / 4: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

In for one on the next batch.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: ** ALL SOLD ** BATCH 3 / 4: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



cmanley said:


> In for one on the next batch.





hombreluhrs said:


> I'd take 1 if you do another batch.


Sure thing. 
I will keep you guys in the loop.


----------



## engineeringmatt09

*Re: ** ALL SOLD ** BATCH 3 / 4: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

I'm in for one also if u do another batch!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: ** ALL SOLD ** BATCH 3 / 4: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



engineeringmatt09 said:


> I'm in for one also if u do another batch!


Hmmm, how many do you actually want? 
Hahaha.. Sure thing bud, i will keep u in the loop.


----------



## bartko09

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



DellSuperman said:


> .
> And because i will be going away for a holiday tomorrow till the following week, i will not be able to send out your switches till then.
> I apologize for the delay.



DS - Did these get out or are you still in paradise? More curious than anything [emoji6]


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



bartko09 said:


> DS - Did these get out or are you still in paradise? More curious than anything [emoji6]


Oh yes yes, it was sent out on Monday. 
Pls check the OP for your tracking number 

I apologize for the delay again.


----------



## KBobAries

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

I'm in for 1 if you decide to do a 5th batch.

Dan


----------



## bartko09

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



DellSuperman said:


> Oh yes yes, it was sent out on Monday.
> Pls check the OP for your tracking number
> 
> I apologize for the delay again.



Thanks Jon!


----------



## HippieTom

*Re: BATCH 3 and 4 OPEN: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

I am also in for one more if you do a 5th batch.


----------



## Genna

*Re: ** ALL SOLD ** BATCH 3 / 4: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

Me too please! Thanks


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: ** ALL SOLD ** BATCH 3 / 4: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



KBobAries said:


> I'm in for 1 if you decide to do a 5th batch.
> 
> Dan





HippieTom said:


> I am also in for one more if you do a 5th batch.





Genna said:


> Me too please! Thanks


List updated..


----------



## KBobAries

*Re: ** ALL SOLD ** BATCH 3 / 4: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

Looks like it's official &#55357;&#56835; If not too late then please change my order for a total of 2.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## DellSuperman

*** OPEN ** Batch 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



KBobAries said:


> Looks like it's official 😃 If not too late then please change my order for a total of 2.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan


Yeah, it's official so as to say. Haha.. 
I am just waiting for 1 more component to arrive. And yup, i have updated u with 2 pieces.


----------



## DellSuperman

*** OPEN ** Batch 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

-- delete --


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: ** OPEN ** Batch 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

Switch #1 to 9: PM or payment request have been sent to all
Thank you


----------



## KBobAries

*Re: ** OPEN ** Batch 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

Paypal sent an hour ago or so. Looking forward to using these.


----------



## cmanley

*Re: ** OPEN ** BATCH 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

PayPal sent. Thanks.


----------



## Genna

*Re: ** OPEN ** BATCH 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

PP sent! Many thanks!
If you have one more, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: ** OPEN ** BATCH 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



KBobAries said:


> Paypal sent an hour ago or so. Looking forward to using these.





cmanley said:


> PayPal sent. Thanks.



PP received! 
They will be shipped within the next few days.



Genna said:


> PP sent! Many thanks!
> If you have one more, please let me know. Thanks



Genna, I do have them but I have not build them yet.
If you are okie to wait, I will build one more for you & send both together.
What do you think?


----------



## Genna

*Re: ** OPEN ** BATCH 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

You have a good thinking! I'm waiting, many thanks


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: ** OPEN ** BATCH 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



Genna said:


> You have a good thinking! I'm waiting, many thanks


Great minds think alike! [emoji16] 
Sure thing, i will send yours out when both are ready. Thank you for the support..


----------



## Genna

*Re: ** OPEN ** BATCH 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

That's right! [emoji1][emoji106]🏻
Thank you for the switches...[emoji6]


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: ** OPEN ** BATCH 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



Genna said:


> That's right! [emoji1][emoji106]🏻
> Thank you for the switches...[emoji6]


Genna, pls remember to top up 25 bucks for the 2nd piece


----------



## Genna

*Re: ** OPEN ** BATCH 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

KJ, pp sent! Thanks!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: ** OPEN ** BATCH 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



Genna said:


> KJ, pp sent! Thanks!


Genna, i have refunded $5 to you. 
Its for the combined shipping for the 2 pieces. 
Cheers buddy


----------



## engineeringmatt09

*Re: ** OPEN ** BATCH 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: ** OPEN ** BATCH 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



engineeringmatt09 said:


>



Thank you Matt!

And to everyone else, sorry for the delay in shipping.
work has been crazy for the past few days & the post office is closed when i knock off.
I will try my best to send the switches out soon.
Sorry for the delay & thank you for your understanding.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: ** OPEN ** BATCH 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

All switches have been sent out yesterday.
Tracking number is listed on the first page.

ONE SWITCH remaining for this batch


----------



## KBobAries

*Re: ** OPEN ** BATCH 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*

Switches arrived today. Good stuff. 

Dan


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: ** OPEN ** BATCH 5: Z41 Judco 10A switch*



KBobAries said:


> Switches arrived today. Good stuff.
> 
> Dan


Thanks for letting me know Dan.. 
Cheers & enjoy the switch. 

Bump for last switch


----------



## sal415

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Will this fit solarforce L2T?


----------



## msim

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Would like to take the last one!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



sal415 said:


> Will this fit solarforce L2T?



Solarforce tailcaps are a hit & miss.
I have some that will fit but some just won't go all the way in.



msim said:


> Would like to take the last one!



PM sent


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

*2 changes were implemented to the last few switches as I finally gained enough confidence after several experiments & destroying of a few switches:*

*1) Copper braids inside the spring*






*2) Ground lead of the switch is soldered to top side of the brass ring; more contact on brass ring & easier to solder*





Overall, they look neater but still works the same; so no worries if you are still getting the older kinds.
Thank you!


----------



## HippieTom

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Fitted my L2T very nice.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



HippieTom said:


> Fitted my L2T very nice.


Thanks Tom.. [emoji106] 

Interest check for batch 6 is open. 
As usual, if there is sufficient interest i can do another batch


----------



## KBobAries

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> ...Interest check for batch 6 is open...



Yeah, sure, why not?  I'm good for another pair. Credit union transfer to paypal takes 5 business days. (sucks, me thinks.) Do you need all 10 slots filled before committing to build these? I can initiate a transfer at your minimum number and it should be final by the time they're built. Up to you.

Dan


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



KBobAries said:


> Yeah, sure, why not?  I'm good for another pair. Credit union transfer to paypal takes 5 business days. (sucks, me thinks.) Do you need all 10 slots filled before committing to build these? I can initiate a transfer at your minimum number and it should be final by the time they're built. Up to you.
> 
> Dan



Hey Dan, yes i will only start if i can get the minimum number. And i will only collect the money when the switches are ready to ship, so please don't send them now.. 

I will update ur name on the 1st page then. 
Thank you for your support! [emoji16]


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Bump for interest check..


----------



## hotlight

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I am in for 1


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



hotlight said:


> I am in for 1


Thank you, can u PM me your PayPal address? I will send u a payment request when they are ready. 
Post updated..


----------



## az2ak

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I'm in for two please..


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



az2ak said:


> I'm in for two please..


Thanks for the support
Can u PM me your PayPal email address so I can send u a payment request when the parts are ready


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

All parts have been ordered for another batch cause i didn't wanna let the interested parties to wait too long. 
However lead time for the switches is listed at 8 weeks to be back in stock. 
I will update this thread when the parts arrived.


----------



## KBobAries

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> All parts have been ordered for another batch cause i didn't wanna let the interested parties to wait too long.
> However lead time for the switches is listed at 8 weeks to be back in stock.
> I will update this thread when the parts arrived.



Cool beans  Thanks for starting early.


----------



## Seattle Sparky

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Hi. Sign me up for 3 please.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



Seattle Sparky said:


> Hi. Sign me up for 3 please.


Thanks bud! List have been updated. 
Can u PM me your PayPal email address so I can send u a payment request when the parts are ready. 

And do note that due to part shortage, the estimated lead time is approximately 2 months.


----------



## kellyglanzer

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I would like 3 more please.


----------



## Genna

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

If you need 2 months, please sign me in for 5 pieces! Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



Genna said:


> If you need 2 months, please sign me in for 5 pieces! Thanks! [emoji4]





kellyglanzer said:


> I would like 3 more please.


Gosh, u guys are spoiling me.. 
Thank you so much for the support!


----------



## mocha_jo1

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Can you sign me up for one? Thanks


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



mocha_jo1 said:


> Can you sign me up for one? Thanks


Sure thing! 
Post updated. 
Can u PM me your PayPal email address so I can send u a payment request when the parts are ready to go? 
Thank you


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Update: all parts have arrived & preparations are underway.. 
I will be sending PMs to the parties on the list soon.. 

Cheers!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

PM & payment request have been sent to the first 10 in the list.


----------



## Seattle Sparky

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Update: all parts have arrived & preparations are underway..
> I will be sending PMs to the parties on the list soon..
> 
> Cheers!


Payment sent.


----------



## KBobAries

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Paypal sent.

Dan


----------



## jso902

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Is this still open?


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



jso902 said:


> Is this still open?


Yup, batch is still open.. 
All parts are in & i have started assembling them.


----------



## jso902

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I'll take 2. Can you send pp info to me? 
The first one you made for me works quite well!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



jso902 said:


> I'll take 2. Can you send pp info to me?
> The first one you made for me works quite well!


Alrighty, i will add you in the list. 
Perhaps u can PM me your PayPal email address so I can send u a payment request when the parts are ready to go. 
It will take about a week before I can start shipping the next group of switches.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Bump it up
4 available


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

HI DS, 

I will take 2 of these. I don't see a PP addy though?


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



vestureofblood said:


> HI DS,
> 
> I will take 2 of these. I don't see a PP addy though?


VOB, can you PM me your PayPal email address instead so i can send you a payment request when the parts are ready to go?


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



kellyglanzer said:


> I would like 3 more please.


Kelly, ur package has been shipped! 
Tracking info on the 1st post


----------



## kellyglanzer

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Kelly, ur package has been shipped!
> Tracking info on the 1st post


Oh crap. We are just about to have a postal strike here in canada. I guess I'll see them after the strike now


----------



## engineeringmatt09

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I need 1!!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



engineeringmatt09 said:


> I need 1!!


Get in line! Lol.. 
Current wait time is about 2 weeks. 
PM me your PayPal email address so I can send u a payment request when the parts are ready to go. 
Thank you! 


kellyglanzer said:


> Oh crap. We are just about to have a postal strike here in canada. I guess I'll see them after the strike now


Oh man, i hope it gets to you without much delay..


----------



## mocha_jo1

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I just sent my payment!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



mocha_jo1 said:


> I just sent my payment!


Yup, got it. 
Can you PM me your shipping address? 
I can't see it in the PP


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



vestureofblood said:


> HI DS,
> 
> I will take 2 of these. I don't see a PP addy though?





engineeringmatt09 said:


> I need 1!!



@LightJunk

Payment request sent for switches.
Please make sure that you have the address in the Paypal payment, if not kindly PM me your address.

Thank you


----------



## LightJunk

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> @LightJunk
> 
> Payment request sent for switches.
> Please make sure that you have the address in the Paypal payment, if not kindly PM me your address.
> 
> Thank you



Sorry. Just saw this. Payment sent & e-mail replied to with my address.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



LightJunk said:


> Sorry. Just saw this. Payment sent & e-mail replied to with my address.


Got it, thanks alot. 
And your request is not a problem. =)


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

BTTT... 
2 pieces ready to ship immediately


----------



## KBobAries

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I picked up the switches yesterday. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## Genna

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

The switches arrived today! Many thanks! [emoji6]

Genna


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



Genna said:


> The switches arrived today! Many thanks! [emoji6]
> 
> Genna





KBobAries said:


> I picked up the switches yesterday. Thanks.
> 
> Dan


Thanks for letting me know.. [emoji106]


----------



## LightJunk

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Switch arrived Monday. Thanks.


----------



## black bolt

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I like to purchase 2 each.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



black bolt said:


> I like to purchase 2 each.


PM sent


----------



## black bolt

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Kang,  Thanks.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



black bolt said:


> Kang,  Thanks.


Thanks. 
Got it man. 
Will send them out next week.


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Mine came today. Thanks again


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



vestureofblood said:


> Mine came today. Thanks again


Thanks for letting me know. 
Cheers!


----------



## vestureofblood

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

These switches really make a big difference. Much lower resistance than any other switch for SF. I put 2x IMR 18650s behind one of my XHP70 dropins using this switch and in about 3 seconds I could feel the bezel getting hot.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



vestureofblood said:


> These switches really make a big difference. Much lower resistance than any other switch for SF. I put 2x IMR 18650s behind one of my XHP70 dropins using this switch and in about 3 seconds I could feel the bezel getting hot.


Thanks VOB....! Im using your XHP70 dropin with 2 x AW 18500. On high mode, i can burn/melt black plastic bags. 
Other than a twisty switch from OR, this innovation of Tana is really the next best thing in the market.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Bump for Interest Check for another batch....


----------



## helios123

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Hi DellSuperman!

In for at least 2 for batch 7, thanks!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I'll take 2 also. Thanks


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



Offgridled said:


> I'll take 2 also. Thanks





helios123 said:


> Hi DellSuperman!
> 
> In for at least 2 for batch 7, thanks!


Thanks for the support. 
Lets try to hit 10..


----------



## helios123

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Thanks for the support.
> Lets try to hit 10..



In that case, add me for 2 more


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I'll take 3 total thank you!


----------



## Light11

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I would like 2 .
Thank you.


----------



## black bolt

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Switches arrived intact with no damages. I would like to buy 2 more switches again. Lmk if I'm able to get in the next run?


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Alrighty, we have hit the quantity required... I will be purchasing all the necessary parts & will PM you all when they are ready.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Alrighty, we have hit the quantity required... I will be purchasing all the necessary parts & will PM you all when they are ready.



Thank you so much !


----------



## helios123

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Alrighty, we have hit the quantity required... I will be purchasing all the necessary parts & will PM you all when they are ready.



Thanks! Cant wait!


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I would like to take one as well please if possible!

Eric


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



Eric242 said:


> I would like to take one as well please if possible!
> 
> Eric


Ok, I'll add u to the list. 
Thank you!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



black bolt said:


> Switches arrived intact with no damages. I would like to buy 2 more switches again. Lmk if I'm able to get in the next run?


Hey bud, i have added u to the list
Thank you for your support! [emoji16]


----------



## staticx57

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

In for one


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



staticx57 said:


> In for one


List updated


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Parts are in!


----------



## Croquette

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I'm in for one if available.

Tell me where en when to pay.

Thanks !


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



Croquette said:


> I'm in for one if available.
> 
> Tell me where en when to pay.
> 
> Thanks !


Hey bud, im in the midst of preparing the switches. I will drop u a Pm when your switch is ready to ship..


----------



## Croquette

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Great !




DellSuperman said:


> Hey bud, im in the midst of preparing the switches. I will drop u a Pm when your switch is ready to ship..


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I noticed you have a few more openings for switches . Please put me down for 2 more . The other switches arrived today but I wasn't here to sign for them. I'm heading to the post office tomorrow to pick them up. Thank you for the fast shipping. Can't wait to install them


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



Offgridled said:


> I noticed you have a few more openings for switches . Please put me down for 2 more . The other switches arrived today but I wasn't here to sign for them. I'm heading to the post office tomorrow to pick them up. Thank you for the fast shipping. Can't wait to install them


Sure thing! =) 
Thank u for ur support buddy..


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Sure thing! =)
> Thank u for ur support buddy..


Thank you for your excellent craftsmanship


----------



## staticx57

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Thanks for the update! I am looking forward to finally unleashing my quad 219c+fet driver


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Switches are here and boy are they beyond perfect. Your an artist!!! So glad I ordered a couple more thank you for that. They fit perfectly. Thank you again for such quick shipping


picture sharing


image hosting gif


picture upload sites
Cryos tailstand tail caps. Going to get them anodized then I'll post more pics. 
Cheers!!!


----------



## chago

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

If #17 in batch 7 is still available I'll take it.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



chago said:


> If #17 in batch 7 is still available I'll take it.


Thank you Chago... 
Batch 7 is all taken up! 
Thank you all for the support. =)


----------



## helios123

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Huh these are shipping out already? I didn't receive the payment request or any PMs? :thinking:


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



helios123 said:


> Huh these are shipping out already? I didn't receive the payment request or any PMs? :thinking:


Not yet bud.. 
Just that all the slots are taken up. 
Your switches are being made as we speak. 
Sorry for the delay.


----------



## helios123

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Not yet bud..
> Just that all the slots are taken up.
> Your switches are being made as we speak.
> Sorry for the delay.



All good mate! Take your time. I was only wondering if I missed the payment request or something..


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Pm sent to all buyers!


----------



## black bolt

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Pm replied.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Love your work dellsuperman. Thank you


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Hello! All orders have been shipped earlier today. 
I'll update the 1st post with shipping details shortly. 
Thank you all for the support!


----------



## helios123

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

:twothumbs thanks DellSuperman!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

1st post have been updated with all the tracking numbers.
It will take approximately 2 weeks to reach most of you.
Thank you again for selling out this batch.
You guys are awesome.


----------



## staticx57

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Thanks for the update


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> 1st post have been updated with all the tracking numbers.
> It will take approximately 2 weeks to reach most of you.
> Thank you again for selling out this batch.
> You guys are awesome.


Your awesome my friend!!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



Offgridled said:


> Your awesome my friend!!





helios123 said:


> :twothumbs thanks DellSuperman!





staticx57 said:


> Thanks for the update


Do let me know when you have received the switches.. And let me know if you face any problems with them, i will try my best to assist you. 

Cheers all!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

1 x Judco Switch with short thick copper spring for sale: $25 + $5 shipping worldwide

Though it is a shorter spring, it is actually only 1mm shorter than the standard spring version because i used a thick piece of copper at the base to sit the spring.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Noone wants this switch?


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 7 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

SOLD!!


----------



## honk

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Nice tailcap.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



honk said:


> Nice tailcap.


Cryos tailcaps? 
Definitely... Awesome to use too.


----------



## Croquette

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Switch received and tested.

Awesome build quality, very happy with it.

Thank you DellSuperman.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Cryos tailcaps?
> Definitely... Awesome to use too.


Yes and with your switches in them it's incredible



photo uploading websites


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



Offgridled said:


> Yes and with your switches in them it's incredible
> 
> 
> 
> photo uploading websites


Haha, thanks again bud! 


Croquette said:


> Switch received and tested.
> 
> Awesome build quality, very happy with it.
> 
> Thank you DellSuperman.


Thanks for the update. 
Have fun with all the high amp dropins. Hahaha..


----------



## staticx57

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Hey,

Received mine today! VERY NIce build and I can't wait to put it in a proper tail cap.

When I say proper cap, I can confirm it does not fit in a Solarforce L2P. While it fits it does not screw down all the way and power is intermittant and the boot gets pushed way into the tailcap due to having too much space and eliminating that seal.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



staticx57 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Received mine today! VERY NIce build and I can't wait to put it in a proper tail camp.
> 
> When I say proper cap, I can confirm it does not fit in a Solarforce L2P. While it fits it does not screw down all the way and power is intermittant and the boot gets pushed way into the tailcap due to having too much space and eliminating that seal.



Hey, thanks for letting me know. 

Like i mention before, Solarforce tailcaps fitting are quite random. They have a few kinds where their internal screw thread for the switch retaining ring are different. 
Thats why i did not list L2 series tailcaps in my original thread, as compatible tailcaps.

Iirc, their newer ones have this issue (different set of screw thread) whereas their older ones have the same screw thread all the way.


----------



## black bolt

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Kang, switches received intact with no physical damages. Thanks again for everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 5 Open: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



black bolt said:


> Kang, switches received intact with no physical damages. Thanks again for everything. [emoji106]


You are welcome & thank you for letting me know. Cheers..


----------



## Fuchshp

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Ail there be a batch 8?


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



Fuchshp said:


> Ail there be a batch 8?


As usual if there is sufficient interest, i will start another batch.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



DellSuperman said:


> As usual if there is sufficient interest, i will start another batch.


I highly suggest these to anyone needing a high output switch. Incredible attention to detail and dellsuperman is a great person to deal with. I'll be in for a couple more


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



Offgridled said:


> I highly suggest these to anyone needing a high output switch. Incredible attention to detail and dellsuperman is a great person to deal with. I'll be in for a couple more


Thanks for the endorsement. 
I try my best to make them as well as I can. 
And I would wanna treat everyone like how I wanna be treated, it goes a long way in life. 

And you you you, any more and you will be competing with Genna to own the most amount of switches. Hahaha... 

Ok back to business now. 
Interest check for batch 8 will start. =)


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



DellSuperman said:


> Thanks for the endorsement.
> I try my best to make them as well as I can.
> And I would wanna treat everyone like how I wanna be treated, it goes a long way in life.
> 
> And you you you, any more and you will be competing with Genna to own the most amount of switches. Hahaha...
> 
> Ok back to business now.
> Interest check for batch 8 will start. =)


Genna has some amazing lights for sure
And put me in for 2.


----------



## Fuchshp

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Put me in for one. I'm not happy with the switch in my Surefire M4.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

1st post updated with interest list for Batch 8


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

For the fun of things, the top few owners with most number of switches:
1) Genna (11)
2) Offgridled (6)
3) KellyGlanzer (5) 
4) engineeringmatt09 / helios123 / KBobAries (4)


----------



## Genna

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Thanks for the unexpected honor! [emoji1]

I was looking for a replacement for the FETie switch that broke down after a year ($50 USD, If someone has forgotten or as a comparison). 
Thanks to Tana and DellSuperman, I have no more worries about high amp and high quality replacement switches. Thanks again for the opportunity! [emoji1303]


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



Genna said:


> Thanks for the unexpected honor! [emoji1]
> 
> I was looking for a replacement for the FETie switch that broke down after a year ($50 USD, If someone has forgotten or as a comparison).
> Thanks to Tana and DellSuperman, I have no more worries about high amp and high quality replacement switches. Thanks again for the opportunity! [emoji1303]


[emoji16] 11 switches should last you a long time.

Talking about longevity: the first switch that i built will be 1 year old in 2 months time.


----------



## Genna

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> [emoji16] 11 switches should last you a long time.
> 
> Talking about longevity: the first switch that i built will be 1 year old in 2 months time.



This is true, but not if you now have more than twice the lights than switches [emoji28]

I believe there you will have to wait a good while ....[emoji6]


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



Genna said:


> This is true, but not if you now have more than twice the lights than switches [emoji28]
> 
> I believe there you will have to wait a good while ....[emoji6]


Does this mean I have to order 6. Lol. I love these switches. Genna you do have an amazing light collection. I just got a p60vn quad from vinh today moded for 2×18650 and dellsupermans switch it's a great set up. 



imageupload



image sharing sites


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Put me down for 2 more total of 4 so far for batch 8. Thx bro...


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



Offgridled said:


> Put me down for 2 more total of 4 so far for batch 8. Thx bro...



Thanks man..
Anyway, I have already ordered the various parts.
I plan to make them in smaller batches & sell them whenever they are ready.
This way it will be less taxing then building a large batch in one go.

You will have first dips when the first few switches are ready.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Thanks man..
> Anyway, I have already ordered the various parts.
> I plan to make them in smaller batches & sell them whenever they are ready.
> This way it will be less taxing then building a large batch in one go.
> 
> You will have first dips when the first few switches are ready.


OK very cool thanks for the update. Love these switches . Your a great craftsman!!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

OK make it 5 total now.  thanks Dell... Hope your doing well my friend.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



Offgridled said:


> OK make it 5 total now.  thanks Dell... Hope your doing well my friend.


Woah, thanks man.. 
Btw, almost all the parts are in & I'll start the build soon. So yeah, stay tune.. =)


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Woah, thanks man..
> Btw, almost all the parts are in & I'll start the build soon. So yeah, stay tune.. =)


OK great thank you. These make high out put lights extremely amazing


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Hey all, *most* of the parts have arrived & i have started preparing those parts for the switch whichever way i can..
I'll update again when those parts arrive. Cheers & a free bump.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Hey all, *most* of the parts have arrived & i have started preparing those parts for the switch whichever way i can..
> I'll update again when those parts arrive. Cheers & a free bump.


Thanks for the update bro. 😆


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Pm sent to OffgridLED & Fuchshp

Switches are available & free bump


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Pm sent to OffgridLED & Fuchshp
> 
> Switches are available & free bump


Thankso bro I answered your pm. Appreciate the heads up and can't wait for your amazing switches[emoji106]


----------



## Fuchshp

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

I sold my Surefire M4 since then. If anybody else needs the switch, welcome. Otherwise I'll take it and sell it on the marketplace.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



Fuchshp said:


> I sold my Surefire M4 since then. If anybody else needs the switch, welcome. Otherwise I'll take it and sell it on the marketplace.


Ahh, I'm too late. 
No worries though i would have appreciated if you have let me know in advance. 

Thank you.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Pm sent to OffgridLED & Fuchshp
> 
> Switches are available & free bump


Pp sent thanks bro


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*

Switches available!


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Switches available!


That's a pretty box full


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



Offgridled said:


> That's a pretty box full



Yup.. But noone is buying them! 

Anyway, your package will go out either tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: Batch 8 Interest Check: Judco 10 Switch for Surefire Z41 tailcaps*



DellSuperman said:


> Yup.. But noone is buying them!
> 
> Anyway, your package will go out either tomorrow or the day after.


They will sell these are great switches. I love mine. You do amazing work bro


----------



## DellSuperman

Shameless bump for some high amperage switch! =p


----------



## Offgridled

These are great switches that's why I've bought 10. How many do you have left ?


----------



## Offgridled

My switches arrived super quick shipping again. You know I love these! I'll be ordering more from you if they don't get grabbed thanks bro [emoji106]


----------



## DellSuperman

Offgridled said:


> My switches arrived super quick shipping again. You know I love these! I'll be ordering more from you if they don't get grabbed thanks bro [emoji106]


Awesome, thanks for letting me know. 
Have a great day buddy


----------



## Fuchshp

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*

Sorry, now I need one. Please give me your PayPal address.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



Fuchshp said:


> Sorry, now I need one. Please give me your PayPal address.


PM sent


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



Fuchshp said:


> Sorry, now I need one. Please give me your PayPal address.


If you've never used one of these you'll love it. Great choice


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



Offgridled said:


> If you've never used one of these you'll love it. Great choice


Lol, thanks for the endorsement! 
Switches ready to ship!! 
Free bump...


----------



## factor8

I haven't been on this forum in 100 years, but now getting back into it. Hopefully I read the instructions correctly - I'd like to buy one of the Surefire Z41 switches. And Merry Xmas!


----------



## DellSuperman

factor8 said:


> I haven't been on this forum in 100 years, but now getting back into it. Hopefully I read the instructions correctly - I'd like to buy one of the Surefire Z41 switches. And Merry Xmas!


Hello Factor08, sorry for the super late reply. 
I was away on holidays for the past month. 

I have switches available to ship right now. 
Let me know how many you need, either here or via Pm.


----------



## factor8

No problem on the delay. I'm in need of two switches.


----------



## DellSuperman

factor8 said:


> No problem on the delay. I'm in need of two switches.


I cant send you a PM. 
Can you drop me an email: [email protected] & we can chat there? 

Thank you


----------



## chillinn

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



engineeringmatt09 said:


> plus I'm saving for an engagement ring!! I've sold some of my precious lights and I will be selling more soon!



Well hey, here's a pre-emptive congratulations! But doesn't it seem like such a waste? Wouldn't an engagement HiFi entertainment system with 200-inch screen... or even an engagement 5000lm flashlight be more inspiring? 

Ok, seriously, though... I'd really like to know where all these switches are ending up, and what the differences are in real world practice between stock, McClicky and this Judco. So everyone please come back and tell all about it.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



chillinn said:


> Ok, seriously, though... I'd really like to know where all these switches are ending up, and what the differences are in real world practice between stock, McClicky and this Judco. So everyone please come back and tell all about it.



Difference: 
Old gen stock switch are twisty 
New gen stock switch are clicky (not sure of its amperage) 
McClicky is forward clicky, up to 5A
Judco is reverse clicky, up to 10A

I personally use them in my lights with direct drive, both single & triples..


----------



## chillinn

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



DellSuperman said:


> Difference:
> Old gen stock switch are twisty
> New gen stock switch are clicky (not sure of its amperage)
> McClicky is forward clicky, up to 5A
> Judco is reverse clicky, up to 10A
> 
> I personally use them in my lights with direct drive, both single & triples..



Thank you! That puts all the tech specs in one spot. 

But what I meant was, personally, individually, for any buyers that wish to respond, what model flashlight (surely not all Surefires and of identical models), emitter type, what was your previous switch set up (w/ amp spec, if info known) and previous lumen output, and what is the subsequent practical real world effect of the Judco in your new setup, i.e. increased lumen output? How much? Are the extra amps effecting more than lumen output... such as runtime? I'm hoping to see some bragging, so I and any others can ooooooo and aaaahhh, and from our awe, fully understand the reasons for upgrading.


----------



## factor8

Email sent. thanks


----------



## Offgridled

*Re: BATCH 3 LIVE: Z41 Judco switch*



chillinn said:


> Well hey, here's a pre-emptive congratulations! But doesn't it seem like such a waste? Wouldn't an engagement HiFi entertainment system with 200-inch screen... or even an engagement 5000lm flashlight be more inspiring?
> 
> Ok, seriously, though... I'd really like to know where all these switches are ending up, and what the differences are in real world practice between stock, McClicky and this Judco. So everyone please come back and tell all about it.


I have bought 10 of them they go in my high drain p6 and c2 quads and triples. Never had an issue with amps and the switches are extremely well made. Besides dellsuperman is great to deal with!!


----------



## DellSuperman

Bump it up!


----------



## nervouswreckdiver

I'll take 2


----------



## DellSuperman

nervouswreckdiver said:


> I'll take 2


Pm sent


----------



## DellSuperman

Hey guys, I found the same spring that is used by Tana himself & it will be the standard spring from now on.
I do have the shorter (but much thicker) spring available so I can make those if requested.

With the new spring:






Side by side with shorter spring:
The difference is not much, ~ 2mm in height in difference between the 2 springs.


----------



## Offgridled

Very nice Dell all my switches are working perfectly...


----------



## DellSuperman

Bump it up


----------



## nervouswreckdiver

Mine came today. Very nice switches, my Quad XPL hi is very happy. It seems to be brighter.:candle:


----------



## Offgridled

nervouswreckdiver said:


> Mine came today. Very nice switches, my Quad XPL hi is very happy. It seems to be brighter.:candle:


Great deal I've bought 10 of these and never had a problem. Dell does amazing work!!


----------



## DellSuperman

nervouswreckdiver said:


> Mine came today. Very nice switches, my Quad XPL hi is very happy. It seems to be brighter.:candle:


Thanks for letting me know! 
Have fun.. 


Offgridled said:


> Great deal I've bought 10 of these and never had a problem. Dell does amazing work!!


Thanks David for the kind words. 
Have a great weekend ahead bud..


----------



## nervouswreckdiver

Please send me 2 more switches, one with long spring, one with the shorter length.

Payment sent to your PP account.

Thanks


----------



## Offgridled

nervouswreckdiver said:


> Please send me 2 more switches, one with long spring, one with the shorter length.
> 
> Payment sent to your PP account.
> 
> Thanks


They are addictive


----------



## DellSuperman

nervouswreckdiver said:


> Please send me 2 more switches, one with long spring, one with the shorter length.
> 
> Payment sent to your PP account.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the support! 
They will go out either on Monday or Tue


----------



## Croquette

Hi Dell, 

If you have one with the longest spring I'll take it.

Tell me if you have and I will paypal you.

Regards, 

Quentin.


----------



## Fuchshp

Hello Jonathan 

Do these switches work with the older style laser products Z41?






The one I already have in a newer (but extremely used) Z41 works very well since I got it. 

It sometimes makes scratching sounds when pushed. Can I put gun oil into the guts of the switch?


----------



## DellSuperman

Fuchshp said:


> Hello Jonathan
> 
> Do these switches work with the older style laser products Z41?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I already have in a newer (but extremely used) Z41 works very well since I got it.
> 
> It sometimes makes scratching sounds when pushed. Can I put gun oil into the guts of the switch?



Hello! I am not too sure about the older tailcap but if it is threaded inside, then it should be all the same.. 

As for the scratching sound, i face it when the battery is too long & is caused by the contact between the spring & battery end. 
If that is the case, u can use a file to flatten the tip of the spring slightly.


----------



## DellSuperman

Croquette said:


> Hi Dell,
> 
> If you have one with the longest spring I'll take it.
> 
> Tell me if you have and I will paypal you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Quentin.


The longest is the one shown in the OP. 
Let me know if u are okie with that, if not i can try something for you..


----------



## Croquette

It should be ok. 

can you PM your paypal info per PM ?

Thank you.


----------



## DellSuperman

Croquette said:


> It should be ok.
> 
> can you PM your paypal info per PM ?
> 
> Thank you.


Money received. 
Switch will be send out next week. 
Thank you!


----------



## DellSuperman

If the scratching sound comes from the actuating of the switch, i am not sure if adding the oil will work or not. 
Maybe u can try with a wee bit through the top of the switch & let the oil flow down. 



Fuchshp said:


> Hello Jonathan
> 
> Do these switches work with the older style laser products Z41?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I already have in a newer (but extremely used) Z41 works very well since I got it.
> 
> It sometimes makes scratching sounds when pushed. Can I put gun oil into the guts of the switch?


----------



## DellSuperman

Bump it up


----------



## Croquette

Switch received. Great quality and the spring lenght is perfect to use my unprotected cells with the short h17f driver spring. 

And thank you for the card. My daughter is very happy.

Regards,


----------



## DellSuperman

Croquette said:


> Switch received. Great quality and the spring lenght is perfect to use my unprotected cells with the short h17f driver spring.
> 
> And thank you for the card. My daughter is very happy.
> 
> Regards,


Thank you for your update! 
And I'm glad ur daughter likes the little gift. 
Have a great day mate!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Received a most welcome registered mail parcel this afternoon!


----------



## Offgridled

KITROBASKIN said:


> Received a most welcome registered mail parcel this afternoon!


+1 these switches are amazing and Dell is so great to deal with...[emoji106]


----------



## DellSuperman

KITROBASKIN said:


> Received a most welcome registered mail parcel this afternoon!


Thanks for the update! 


Offgridled said:


> +1 these switches are amazing and Dell is so great to deal with...[emoji106]


Thanks for the kind words, as always.. 
Have a great day you two!


----------



## DellSuperman

Price revision: USD 20 per switch


----------



## Offgridled

DellSuperman said:


> Price revision: USD 20 per switch


This is a great deal well worth the original price. These should move quickly. Great seller...


----------



## KITROBASKIN

After using this switch for a few weeks now, it is clearly a step up in performance. I was able to compare with another flashlight with very close throw, and using a McClicky switch from Oveready as the alternative, the difference is visible with the naked eye. Not trying to say it is a huge difference, but it can be seen. For a flashlight that is running while out and about, the reverse clicky makes it very handy to change modes while on. I am able to program both the PFlexPRO Advanced Programming and the Oveready Wasp with this switch. Easy to install. Well done, DellSuperman!


----------



## DellSuperman

KITROBASKIN said:


> After using this switch for a few weeks now, it is clearly a step up in performance. I was able to compare with another flashlight with very close throw, and using a McClicky switch from Oveready as the alternative, the difference is visible with the naked eye. Not trying to say it is a huge difference, but it can be seen. For a flashlight that is running while out and about, the reverse clicky makes it very handy to change modes while on. I am able to program both the PFlexPRO Advanced Programming and the Oveready Wasp with this switch. Easy to install. Well done, DellSuperman!


[emoji16] Thank you for the feedback bud..


----------



## DellSuperman

Bump it up with new pricing: $20


----------



## Flucero28

I will take one please


----------



## DellSuperman

Flucero28 said:


> I will take one please


Hello, i am away for a week. 
I'll send it out when i am back. 

Pm sent for my PP address.


----------



## DellSuperman

Bump to the top with new revised pricing


----------



## Rstype

if there are any more available sir i will take one please. thank you .


----------



## DellSuperman

Rstype said:


> if there are any more available sir i will take one please. thank you .


Pm sent

Edit: payment received with thanks. 
Will PM you the tracking number when i hv sent it.


----------



## DellSuperman

Switches have been sent out today. 
And free bump too...


----------



## DellSuperman

Bump it up
$20 per switch


----------



## DellSuperman

Bump. It. Up...


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Wanted to mention once again that these switches are very nice. Paired with a PFlexPRO programmable P60 dropin in a 26650 Oveready host, it does a great job. I use it most nights by far, when walking the dogs for ~50 minutes. $25 is a great price. Wondering if they're still available.


----------



## BitGeek

I would like to purchase one as well!


----------



## jdboy

Any of these still available?


----------



## KBobAries

I'm interested in a couple more whenever the next batch is available.

Dan


----------



## KITROBASKIN

According to Dell Superman's CPF personal profile, the last time he visited here was December 6th... Hope all is well


----------



## DellSuperman

Hey guys, all is well & yes they are still available.
I do have 3 pieces available to ship immediately but will need some time to build more.

Pls PM me the number of switches you would like to buy.


----------



## jdboy

DellSuperman said:


> Hey guys, all is well & yes they are still available.
> I do have 3 pieces available to ship immediately but will need some time to build more.
> 
> Pls PM me the number of switches you would like to buy.



PM sent on 2 of these switches.


----------



## subsitute77

I would like to purchase one.


----------



## DellSuperman

subsitute77 said:


> I would like to purchase one.


Hi, i am not able to send you a PM.
Pls send $30 (25 + 5 for shipping) to my PP address ([email protected])

Pls remember to include ur shipping address in the PP note.

Thank you


----------



## DellSuperman

PM sent to all interested parties.
Thank you!


----------



## DellSuperman

Hello all, i have 5 switches ready to ship..
Drop me a PM or reply here if you are keen.


----------



## DellSuperman

Back to the top with 5 switches ready to ship


----------



## DellSuperman

Bump to the top.
5 switches ready to ship


----------



## DellSuperman

DellSuperman said:


> Bump to the top.
> 5 switches ready to ship


Bump to the top for 10a switches


----------



## RonLee

I'm not really familiar with how the forum works, sorry. However, I am rather interested in acquiring a couple of your switches, DellSuperman. 
Thank You, RonLee


----------



## archimedes

RonLee said:


> I'm not really familiar with how the forum works, sorry. However, I am rather interested in acquiring a couple of your switches, DellSuperman.
> Thank You, RonLee



Hello and welcome to CPF

As a new member here, you won't have access to the PM system to send or receive messages until a few more of your posts on CPF are approved by staff.

Until then, you may wish to consider alternative means of communication with the seller.

Thanks for your understanding


----------



## DellSuperman

RonLee said:


> I'm not really familiar with how the forum works, sorry. However, I am rather interested in acquiring a couple of your switches, DellSuperman.
> Thank You, RonLee


Hi Ron, do you have an email address that i can communicate with you?

Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## DellSuperman

Ron, drop me an email at "[email protected] dot com"


----------



## indadark

Any available? Interested picking up a couple.


----------



## DellSuperman

indadark said:


> Any available? Interested picking up a couple.


Yes, they are.
I'll send you a PM shortly


----------



## DellSuperman

indadark said:


> Any available? Interested picking up a couple.


Hello, ive sent you a PM.
Free bump for Wednesday...


----------



## DellSuperman

Bump to the top...


----------



## DellSuperman

Bump to the top...


----------



## DellSuperman

Bump to the top!


----------



## DellSuperman

Bump to the top!


----------



## DellSuperman

Back to the top!


----------



## RonLee

DellSuperman, just received the two switches. Thank You!


----------



## id30209

PP sent for 2 x switches as per PM.


----------



## id30209

DellSuperman, just got them. Ultra fast shipping!!


----------



## DellSuperman

Woah, i wasn't expecting it to be soooo fast!
Thats great & thanks for letting me know


id30209 said:


> DellSuperman, just got them. Ultra fast shipping!!


----------



## DellSuperman

Last pieces of this batch has been reserved.


----------



## DellSuperman

4 switches are available for sale!


----------



## id30209

I’ve got my package in less then a week. Another StarTrek shipping! Thx


----------



## DellSuperman

id30209 said:


> I’ve got my package in less then a week. Another StarTrek shipping! Thx


We gotta give credit when it's due.
The postal service did good this time!

Thanks for the update pal.


----------



## DellSuperman

Bump to the top.
5 switches available


----------



## DellSuperman

Bump to the top


----------



## rjking

Hi Dell

Do you still have available switches? If you do, please PM me your paypal details so I cam send the payment.

Regards

Rey


----------



## rjking

Done.


----------



## altermann

Hi, do you have factory switch? Not cutted?


----------



## DellSuperman

Im not sure what u meant by factory switch. Can u elaborate more?


----------



## altermann

I meant just judco switch not modified. I need to replace it in my Surefire Z 48 tailcap


----------



## DellSuperman

altermann said:


> I meant just judco switch not modified. I need to replace it in my Surefire Z 48 tailcap


Hi, this Judco switch in the Z48 is not the same as the one used here. The one in the Z48 is of a different model and if i remember correctly, is much shorter.

U may want verify it before purchasing.


----------



## altermann

The switch in z48 is long, pm me your e-mail i’send you the photo


----------



## DellSuperman

altermann said:


> The switch in z48 is long, pm me your e-mail i’send you the photo


Ive PM my email to you.


----------



## altermann

Email sent


----------



## DellSuperman

Updated shipping charges as there have been an increase in recent week again & i am no longer able to absorb the extras. Thank you for your understanding. 

Shipping is now USD $7.50 per switch & $2 for every extra piece within the same purchase.


----------



## BigusLightus

I'll take one if available. Please pm your PP address. Thank you.


----------



## BigusLightus

PayPal sent. Thank you.


----------



## Sbxone

I would like one if and when available. PM details and I'll PP you the funds.


----------



## DellSuperman

Hi SBXone, i am not able to send you any PM due to your new membership.
Please email me at "kangjonathan at ymail.com"

thank you.


----------



## LogansRun

Hi DellSuperman, I would like to buy 2 of these switches if they are available. Thanks for offering these! 

Will look forward to receiving PP addy via PM.


----------



## DellSuperman

LogansRun said:


> Hi DellSuperman, I would like to buy 2 of these switches if they are available. Thanks for offering these!
> 
> Will look forward to receiving PP addy via PM.


PM sent


----------



## DellSuperman

3 pieces available for sale..


----------



## LogansRun

Hi DellSuperman, as per our PMs, PP sent for 2 switches. I've sent you a PM with PP trans ID and address details. Thanks again for offering these!


----------



## DellSuperman

LogansRun said:


> Hi DellSuperman, as per our PMs, PP sent for 2 switches. I've sent you a PM with PP trans ID and address details. Thanks again for offering these!


Thank you...
I'll ship ur switches out next week & will drop u a msg when its off at the post office. Thank you again


----------



## wernerpd

DellSuperman said:


> 3 pieces available for sale..



I would like to get one for my Surefire P3X Fury Tactical. So I understand correctly, instead of having to twist the end cap to keep the light on, this only requires a click on the rubber button, correct? I have a P3X Fury that operates this way and actually has two light modes (super low and ultra bright). What are the procedures to get one and current pricing?

pw


----------



## TPERETTI666

Hi DellSuperman

I have a question (maybe an idiot question, better say)... Your modded switch fits in a SolarForce L2 tailcap?
If fits, I´m interested to buy at least one of than.

Thanks for Your attentiom. :twothumbs


----------



## aggie113

Sorry for the necrophilia, but I'm looking to replace my zerorez twisty with a 10a clickie for my somewhat old quad xpl host. Anyone still selling high amp z41 compatible clickies these days?


----------



## DellSuperman

aggie113 said:


> Sorry for the necrophilia, but I'm looking to replace my zerorez twisty with a 10a clickie for my somewhat old quad xpl host. Anyone still selling high amp z41 compatible clickies these days?


Hi, due to the low demand i have actually stopped making these switches as i hv ran out of some of the parts 
It doesn't make financial sense to buy in small quantities due to the cost.

Unless there are more interest in another build, it is likely i won't be making more. 

Sorry about it.

Jon 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## aggie113

DellSuperman said:


> Hi, due to the low demand i have actually stopped making these switches as i hv ran out of some of the parts
> It doesn't make financial sense to buy in small quantities due to the cost.
> 
> Unless there are more interest in another build, it is likely i won't be making more.
> 
> Sorry about it.
> 
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk



Well poo.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Who knows, maybe place a WTB thread. They are good switches for sure.


----------



## LogansRun

DellSuperman said:


> Hi, due to the low demand i have actually stopped making these switches as i hv ran out of some of the parts
> It doesn't make financial sense to buy in small quantities due to the cost.
> 
> Unless there are more interest in another build, it is likely i won't be making more.
> 
> Sorry about it.
> 
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Hi Jon, hate to ask but approx how many orders would you require to make more? I bought a couple switches from you a little while ago but realized I probably need some more as I want to run some high-draw dropins in my SF lights. 

Maybe we can reach out and drum up some interest...


----------



## warwolf_6

DellSuperman said:


> *New spring as standard, as used by Tana.
> I can use shorter spring if requested, height difference ~2mm.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Batch 8:*
> 
> 1-5) offgridlled *paid & shipped*
> 6-9) dkman *paid & delivered*
> 10-12) morepho87 *paid & shipped*
> 13-14) factor8 *paid & shipped*
> 15-18) nervouswreakdiver *paid & shipped*
> 19) crouquette *paid & shipped*
> 20) KITROBASKIN *paid & shipped*
> 21) Flucero28 *paid & shipped*
> 22) Rstype *paid & shipped*
> 23) 2cut2 *paid & shipped*
> 24-25) jdboy *paid & shipped*
> 26) bitgeek *paid & shipped*
> 27-28) KBobAries *paid & shipped*
> 29) scintillator *paid & shipped*
> 30-31) indadark *paid & shipped*
> 31-32) id30209 *paid & shipped*
> 33)
> 34)
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Price for 1 switch is *$25.*
> Tracked shipping to any country is *$7.50  & $2 for every additional switch.*
> Sorry, these little things are quite heavy with the brass rings.
> 
> *Some additional information:*
> These switch will work in all Z41 based tail-cap that can accommodate the McClicky brass ring.
> So far these are the few that can work:
> - Surefire Z41 tailcap
> - Surefire X-series tailcap
> - OR Diamondback tailcap
> - Cyros tailcap
> - TnC tailcap
> - Solarforce P1D
> 
> *Parts used:*
> Judco 10A switch
> Spring: Top diameter 4mm, base diameter 6.6mm, height 6.2mm, line thickness 0.6mm
> Brass McClicky retaining ring
> Selley's 2 Part Epoxy
> 
> *Sales Information:*
> ** Disclaimer **
> The listing is based on a first come first serve basis (PM or on thread).
> As I will be making these switches after work, I will probably be able to complete 1 to 2 pieces at a time, hence it will take time & they will be sent to those names based on numerical order.
> The ETA is a rough estimate since I am buying parts from various sources & their shipping time are different.
> 
> ** Payment & Shipping **
> I will not accept any payment upfront or deposit till the switches are almost ready to be shipped.
> I will contact you via PM when your switch(es) are ready & prompt payment is appreciated.
> Please include ur *CPF name in the PayPal note *& address will be based on PayPal listed address.
> 
> I will not be held responsible for packages once I hand them over to the post office.
> But so far, I have a pretty good track record with Singpost to most countries, so there shouldn't be anything to worry about.
> 
> Original sales thread is here.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Hi, I just found out about your Z41 tail cap switches from YouTube. Wondering if you are still making these? I’m interested in getting one for a C3 Centurion mod I am currently building.


----------

